# Best Most Accurate Guitar tuner for Studio and Luthier?



## Tritono (Apr 7, 2011)

Im looking for the best and most accurate guitar tuner for the studio and for guitar setup work (intonation, etc). A popular one seems to be the StroboFlip (in a video Erlewine uses it) but it has many options that I will not use. I have $200. What do you recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## littlephil (Apr 7, 2011)

Sonic Research Turbo Tuner.
As accurate as the Peterson Strobostomp/Stroboflip, but cheaper, sturdier and tracks faster.
I've got one, they're amazingly accurate. If you have a floating trem and to angle the guitar just a few degrees, it shows you it going out of tune


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 7, 2011)

^ Didn't know about that one, was going to recommend the strobo... I need one of these for setting my intonation.


----------



## Rook (Apr 7, 2011)

Peterson Strobo would have been my suggestion.

I will say this.... The amount of different things that affect your intonation, including how hard you hit the string each strike, and the temperament of your standard guitar is not perfectly intonated all the way down the neck, I would ask just how worth it it is getting the most insanely accurate tuner there is when what you're tuning is essentially 'untunable' lol.

If you want something accurate enough to get your intonation right that your guitar always sounds in tune, look at the Korg LCA-50. It's a much cheaper bench tuner with a 'focus tune' mode that fills the display to +-10 cents. If you're tuning/intonation technique is up to scratch, it's more than enough, and your wallet will thank you later.


I don't want to get into a debate about how useful high precision tuners are, but it's worth making your mind up on the subject.

EDIT: I was trying to find the diagram that shows how intonation changes up and down the fretboard on a just temperament fretboard. Basically because you bend the string by a different amount - e.g. the 1st fret applies more strain to fret than the 12th - things can be out of tune to what it should be by up to 5 or 6 cents even when the guitar appears to the best luthier to be perfectly intonated. This is why true temperament fretboards exist and are different. This all begs the question, how precise does your tuner need to be when tuning is always just a compromise?


----------



## amarshism (Apr 7, 2011)

Peterson.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 7, 2011)

+1 For the turbo tuner.


----------



## georg_f (Apr 8, 2011)

your ears! It depends on how hard you press down on your strings etc.
and also if you have crappy strings that are ok on one fret and sharp at the next

also, I think it's a good idea to do all the intonation tweaking yourself, compensated for the way you handle your strings
a good way is to do some big barre chord and check if anything is out


----------



## Rook (Apr 8, 2011)

georg_f said:


> your ears! It depends on how hard you press down on your strings etc.
> and also if you have crappy strings that are ok on one fret and sharp at the next
> 
> also, I think it's a good idea to do all the intonation tweaking yourself, compensated for the way you handle your strings
> a good way is to do some big barre chord and check if anything is out


----------



## bulletbass man (Apr 8, 2011)

strobo.


----------



## sebby123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Turbo Tuner! ive owned both the strobo and turbo and the turbo was by far my preference!


----------

